# Sweetwater Trdophy Club In Hancock And Washingto



## LYNN (Mar 20, 2008)

and Washington Counties. Has turkeys and plenty of deer, bear, quail, rabbits, squirles, bass, bream and trout. We also own a cabin on private property in Chatthoochee National forest right on the banks of Jones Creek. Smack dab in the middle of the NF. 
We are looking for a few Good Men (trophy hunters)To Join Our Group. We Need At Least 3 Good Men To Help Hunt, Fish, plant food plots And Manage 1000 A. On The County Line. Great Campsite (campers)with Lake, Water And Power. See below for more information. Call 678-898-8231 Or Email For More Info.


----------



## LYNN (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks For The*

PMs GUYS.


----------



## LYNN (Apr 7, 2008)

Some Additional Information:
We Have Approximately 1000 A Contiguous In Hancock And Washington County Plus An Owned Cabin On Jones Creek Inside The Chattahoochee National Forest In The Mountains Near Dahlonega. Trout Fish And Hunt From The Yard There. Beautiful Lakeside Camp With Running Water In Hancock, Camper Spots, Bath House, Private Power Available And Great Fishing For Bass And Bream. Good Turkey, Ducks Rabbit, Bird Varmits And Deer. Thirteen Food Plots Are Planted Each Year.
First Year Hunters Will Pay Around $1000. That Is Including Allowances For Gas, Electric, Initiattion ($150) Food Plots, Insurance Fees, And Lease. Next Year Has No Initiation. For The Second Year Expenses Are running About $725 /Each Member. There Will Be A Maximum Of 20 Members.

Club And Surrounding Area Has Been Trophy Managed For 15 Years. Club Is  Holding Fire On Does Until After The Rut. Family ( Spouse And Dependent Children In School) Hunt At No Additional Cost.
Call  678-898-8231


----------



## LYNN (Apr 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LYNN (May 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LYNN (May 16, 2008)

*Having a meeting in Hiram/Douglasville*

the week after Memorial day.


----------



## Walkie Takie (May 16, 2008)

*Washington co*

still  looking for members ?????????????
    how about stands ,, do you share   or    do you use a pin-in type board ???
  thanks   w/t       tttttt


----------



## RGSwims (May 19, 2008)

Are you still looking for members? 
RG


----------



## LYNN (May 28, 2008)

*we got 1 new member and need probably 3 more*

we use a pin system so we know where everyone is - no one will walk in on you and your deer. It also helps if someone does not show back up at camp and we need to look for them. Safety issue. Looks we will use Hancock County Trophy rules + minimum width and hold off on the does in food plots  until after the rut. 

We also have 3 campers available starting at $450.


----------



## LYNN (Jun 4, 2008)

Will be on the property this weekend if anyone would like to kick some tires.


----------



## LYNN (Jul 16, 2008)

*we are beginning to think about our fall plantings*

and our camp clean up, road and lake maintenence etc. The last 2 cool mornings made things feel like hunting season is comming around the corner. Yeeeessss


----------



## LYNN (Aug 28, 2008)

*We will start out bushhogging and plowing*

the 6th and hope to finish it in 4 days with 3 tractors. 
 We have 3 new potential members that are still real interested but can't find the time time to hook up with us.
 So as of now we are still looking for at least a couple of members. May this rain will get the food plots crankin' up.
678-898-8231


----------



## LYNN (Sep 10, 2008)

*got the planting done just lack*

a little fire break and road work this weekend. Got about 11 A planted. Can show the place next weekend.


----------



## Jameshenry (Sep 11, 2008)

any spots left and my wife and i need a camper also.I read in one of the threads that you have three for sale.I am trophy minded but i would like to shoot a couple of doe's for the freezer.This will be my wife's first year hunting.And my last question is do ya'll have hogs.       thanks JAMES HENRY


----------

